# Ah.  Here's one for you!



## Incrtalent (Jul 27, 2007)

Making swirled soaps with M & P.  Sounds easy enough, but I can't seem to get what I'm looking for.  The result is sort of a color blend with a mosiac-looking pool of color in the center.  It's pretty enough, but "swirled" it isn't.

Somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong, please!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2007)

Try letting the soap get a bit firmer before you attempt the swirl.


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 28, 2007)

You know, I've tried that, but what I wind up with is that the soap in the mold forms a skin, and then when I pour the contrast color in and try to swirl it, it winds up forming a lump in the center.  Also, it still didn't swirl.  Maybe the contrast color was too hot and just sank too fast, I don't know.  I'll keep at it, but if you have any other tips, I'd welcome them.

Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 28, 2007)

Here's what I think is an easier way to swirl M&P:

Do not pour 1 color in the mold first. Have 1 color in 1 cup & a second color in a second cup. Allow them both to start to thicken, take 1 cup in your right hand & start on the right side of the mold, the other in other cup in your left hand and start at the left side of the mold. Pour each very slow & deliberate criss crssing them back and fourth. 

This should work better for you.


----------



## vanillabean (Jul 28, 2007)

I was wondering how that was done. . .

I still have yet to venture into swirled soaps.


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 28, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Great!  I actually tried this today with another soap, (don't know yet how it's goig to turn out), but I thought that was a different process called a "double pour."  Still, it's worth a shot.  

Thanks for getting back!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, being a strict M&P soaper myself I can tell ya that so far all of my 'swirls' never came out like the ones in CP soap. I seem to have the same probs like you, Incrtalent.

Last time I tried the method Tab was mentioning it looked ok, but I realized I still have to 'fine tune' my motions as somehow my hands were in eachothers way when criss crossing


----------

